# SER gasoline Grade



## SERinMA (Apr 13, 2009)

Greetings everyone,
I am considering purchasing a 2005 Nissan SER from a family member. Can anyone tell me if there's a difference between the 05' SER and later years? I.E. HP etc?

Also, what grade of gasoline does the SER require? My cousins says he puts 89 in it. I have found evidence on the internet it is supposed to take 91? Yet he thinks the manual specifies 87........so a little help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## caryabhi125 (May 26, 2009)

There is not much difference.


----------



## runbyu1 (Jun 6, 2009)

All Altima SE-R are essentially identical in make. I definitely get better gas mileage with 91 fuel although it runs 87 just fine. Hope that helps.


----------

